# Easy White Bread Recipe?



## dutchtreat (Jan 15, 2013)

Good morning!

Does anyone have a simple, easy and delicious recipe for crusty white bread? I have tried to make bread before, but the loaves collapsed when they came out of the oven. They were okay to eat but very dense. My hubby loves homemade anything, so recipes for donuts, rolls or anything would be appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I make a lot of bread. My go to when I need quick and simple is this:
1 1/2 cups of water - warmed to the point I can put my finger in but not for long.
1 teaspoon sugar - stirred into the warm water (feeds the yeast)
1 teaspoon dry yeast sprinkled on top the warm water.
Wait 10 minutes. The yeast should 'bloom' - get foamy.

Stir in 1 cup of bread flour (high gluten flour).
Stir in 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1 tablespoon oil (vegetable, melted lard, melted coconut oil).
Stir in more bread flour, 1 cup at a time until the dough can be handled.
Knead 100 times - set to rise (30-60 minutes)
punch down, shape into loaf pans, bowl, etc. Allow to rise (30 mins)
Bake 30 minutes in loaf pans. Remove from pans right away so the steam doesn't soften the bottom of the bread. Cool.

Hundreds of variations --part whole wheat flour, or part all purpose flour, or leave out the sugar, or leave out the oil. Not in a hurry - mix it up, cover and refrigerate over night. Take out, put in loaf pans, let rise and bake.

Bread that rises and then falls after baking is often caused by too much water/yeast. The bread may over-rise because overly big air pockets are created when baking. Normal small pockets cause the bread to rise but leave enough structure for a spongy/light texture when it cools. Overly big air pockets inside collapse when the bread cools, the bread caves in and becomes dense.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't measure anything for bread, but my ingredient list is the same as mzgardens, except I use fresh yeast, I doubt that makes a difference, the second kneading cures the collapsing after baking issue, since it removes any large air bubbles.

Brush the top of the loaf with oil half way through baking I find gives a nice crispy top. you can use a flavoured oil for a nice change.

I also do a no knead bread, it comes out very soft, and I normaly use it for buns/chiabata (sp) type breads.

Take two cups of whatever flour you want (but it should be high protien 11-12%)
mix that with a teaspoon salt, 1-2 tablespoons of oil and a cup of water which has the yeast already "activated" in it. Stir it all together, it should be a fairly thick batter. if it isn't add more water, if it's too thin that's fine. 

Leave it for an hour or so in a warm place it'll about tripple in size, stir in another cup of flour untill it is as very thick batter, one which almost holds it's shape but not quite. portion it out into tins or into bun shapes (use spoons it's sticky as hell) and leave 20mins while the oven warms up.. bake as usual.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

White Bread
1 1/8 cup scalded milk cooled to 115 degrees (or 1 1/8 cup warm water no more than 115 degrees and 2 tbs powdered milk)
2 tbs sugar
2 tsp yeast (let set till it foams then continue recipe)
1 tbs wheat gluten (if you don't have it you can leave it out but works better)
1 tsp salt (I use about 1/2 tsp)
2 tbs oil
1/4 cup potato flakes
1 tbs vinegar (stir)
3 cups flour (stir flour into liquid) (all purpose flour)
mix with mixer and dough hooks for about 10 minutes take out and knead into ball (feel free to knead a lot)
oil bowl, put dough back in bowl
set about an hour till dough doubled
punch down roll into loaf put in greased loaf pan rise till doubled
bake 25 min at 375 degrees till golden.
take out let cool a little remove from pan and continue to cool.

I'll see what other recipes I can find.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Grandma Marge's Italian Bread

2 cups warm water
4 tsp yeast
1 tsp salt
let yeast foam up
add 2 cups flour
beat on low for 1 minute scrape sides of bowl while mixing
beat on high speed for 3 minutes
stir in 3 to 3 1/2 cups flour and work it together. (add 2 1/2 cups and slowly work in more till you dough is dry enough to work
knead dough on floured board and keep the board floured till you have between 3 and 3 1/2 cups worked in and the dough isn't sticky
cover let rise till double.
turn out onto board and knead 10 or 12 strokes divide in half making two lumps of dough
let rise till double again
roll each lump of dough into a loaf about 15 inches in length and let rise again till double 
make 3 to 4 diagonal cuts on top 1/4 inch deep 
bake 375 degrees for 35 minutes 

notes: flour is all purpose, you could use bread flour or high gluten flour if you have it
the more you knead it the better
for all purpose flour, it wouldn't hurt to add 2 tbs of wheat gluten to the yeast liquid before adding the flour if you have it. (1 tbs per loaf)

Yeast 2 tsp of yeast is equal to about 1 envelope of yeast (actually it is about 2 1/4 tsp per package)


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Naan bread (Flat Bread)

3/4 cup warm water
2 tsp sugar
2 tsp yeast 
let yeast foam up
add 1 egg beaten in
2 tbs olive oil (or whatever oil you have)
3 tbs Yogurt
1 tsp salt (I use 1/2 tsp)
3 to 4 tsp chopped garlic
1 tsp cilantro
mix
add 2 cups flour
1/8 tsp baking powder
mix with fork, then your hand till in sticky ball
cover and let rise till double
punch down and cut into 8 pieces
roll out on floured board in elongated oval shape about 1/8 to 1/4 inch thick (no rising)
have a cast Iron skillet hot with oil lightly coating the bottom
cook on skillet about 2 minutes per side (till where it touches the skillet it turns golden brown flip and cook other side the same)
brush each side with butter and let cool

Makes a nice bread with soup or stew

Mediterranean bread is similar but use no egg, no garlic, no cilantro, and no baking powder

since these breads are cooked on top of the stove they are nice when you don't have or want to use an oven


----------



## bacon (Nov 9, 2014)

My best advice for baking bread in a home oven is to get a good pizza stone. You need't put the bread directly on the stone, but the stone will regulate your oven temperature and make baking easier. Just make sure to preheat a good 30-45 minutes before you put your bread in.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We usually don't make white bread but this is a very easy bread....James

English Muffin Bread 

Ingredients


1 package Active dry yeast OR 1 tablespoon + 1Â½ teaspoons 
1 1/2 teaspoons sugar 
1/4 cup warm water ((120Â° to 130Â°)* 
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, divided 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon baking soda 
1 1/2 cups warm buttermilk (120Â° to 130Â°) 
Cornmeal (for dusting the pan and the top of the bread)
 

Instructions


In a small bowl combine yeast, sugar and water. 
Set aside until a heavy foam covers the surface. 
In a large bowl, combine 1 cup of the flour, salt and baking soda.

Once the yeast is foaming, add it to the flour mixture along with the warmed buttermilk.


Stir slow until just combined, scraping the bowl to incorporate all of the flour mixture. Stir for 2 more minutes. 
Stir in remaining flour until incorporated. (batter will be stiff and sticky). 
Do not knead. 
Grease loaf pan. 
Sprinkle pan with cornmeal, bottom and sides. 
Spoon batter into pan and sprinkle cornmeal on top. 
Cover and let rise in a warm place until the dough comes to the top edge of the pan, about 45 minutes. 
Bake in a preheated 375Â°F oven for 30 minutes, or until golden brown. 
Remove from pan immediately and cool on a wire rack.


----------



## dutchtreat (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies! I will be trying all these recipes :thumb:


----------

